# Charters gone wild! Cocaine and guns



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Rum, beer, cocaine, and firearms. And that was just the captain!

Passengers: Captain drank beer, had cocaine and fired a gun during nightmare fishing trip


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not seeing the problem? You wanna come on my boat for a quick sail. I'm much worse


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I just hope the boat was a Hunter.

As in Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I'm not seeing the problem? You wanna come on my boat for a quick sail. I'm much worse


This your boat?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> a 15-year-old passenger who reportedly tried to grab his uncle a drink from the captain's pail.


Try stealing a drink out of Mark's pail and see where it gets you.


----------



## SeanM26 (Feb 18, 2018)

Puttin' yer grubby flippers on the Skip's grog's volunteerin' fer bait.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

This really should be a category of threads; "Florida Man..." and this thread should be in it. 

I guess the tips weren't great for this charter.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is another thread for that category; https://www.sailnet.com/forums/gene...ted/168962-man-tries-run-florida-bermuda.html

The audio is priceless... The patience of the Incident Response Manager is super-human. Frankly, I am surprised that the did not declare this a manifestly unsafe voyage, and haul his ass out of the water when they first encountered this Bozo.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

eherlihy said:


> This really should be a category of threads; "Florida Man..." and this thread should be in it.


I heartily endorse this idea. Let's get the admins to create a "Florida Man" forum.


----------



## DinghyRace (May 31, 2019)

eherlihy said:


> This really should be a category of threads; "Florida Man..." and this thread should be in it.


----------

